# Express yourself, lets see your (bumper) stickers..



## soutthpaw (Jun 5, 2012)

just thought it would be fun to see all the stickers, bumper and otherwise that you use to express your furry and other self..  
here is mine:


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 5, 2012)

That's weird, I was thinking about making a thread about bumper stickers. Political ones though, not furry.


I cannot even fathom putting furry bumper stickers on my car.


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I covered the Political/Religious aspect pretty well too... heh... It bugged my wife a bit initially but then 21 years with a person with Asperger's and she kinda getting used to my weirdness


----------



## Demache (Jun 5, 2012)

It took me awhile to realize that said "furry" in sign language.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 5, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> That's weird, I was thinking about making a thread about bumper stickers. Political ones though, not furry.
> 
> 
> I cannot even fathom putting furry bumper stickers on my car.


  Why is my "this" button broken?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 5, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Why is my "this" button broken?


It's not. It just refreshes the page now and takes a while to register.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 5, 2012)

Furry bumper stickers...
exist...

_*WHY?*_


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2012)

Have to show the world your murrypurryfurry side.


----------



## Demache (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually to be honest the last thing I would expect a furry to be driving is a Ford Excursion to be honest. It seems like conflicting vibes.


----------



## Bando (Jun 5, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Furry bumper stickers...
> exist...
> 
> _*WHY?*_


Have to have some way to identify those to avoid :V

Traditional bumper stickers look *AWFUL*, but I do love me some stickers on cars.

A few good examples


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Demache said:


> Actually to be honest the last thing I would expect a furry to be driving is a Ford Excursion to be honest. It seems like conflicting vibes.



The sentra is my gas saver, the Excursion is the family travel vehicle. Its actually pretty efficient as its a 7.3 diesel.   I have hauled 20K lbs on a trailer with it it will also pull my boat and Bobcat and anything else I need it to.   averaged over 17mpg driving out from CO to CA at 75 the whole way.  I get 12 to 15 pulling 10,000lb trailer on the same trip.   Its also about the safest monster on the road...  it would go through (or over) a smart for 2  like it was a bug.  hence the reason the tailgating bumper is on the sentra and not the excursion.  People don't tailgate tanks or at least I don't see them if they do...     By the way I am a big advocate of Diesel hybrids and CNG powered vehicles..  The EPA and oil companies are boning the US public on true fuel efficient vehicles...  

Not to mention I could take 8 people with gear and fursuits to a convention in it...


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 5, 2012)

If I'm gonna have that "If you're gonna ride my ass.." sticker, it would end with "at least take me out to dinner first!"


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2012)

Around here if you put bumper stickers on your car that someone disagrees with and you'll get key scratched. I think there was this guy who slashed someones tires over some stickers, but they caught him.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2012)

The only correct way to decorate a car. :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 6, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> The only correct way to decorate a car. :V



... Wat

Why does it always have to have tits or a bulge?!


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 6, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> ... Wat
> 
> Why does it always have to have tits or a bulge?!



Because... um... Internet.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 6, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> ... Wat
> 
> Why does it always have to have tits or a bulge?!


That's usually how gender works.

But yeah, I know what you're saying.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 6, 2012)

I would never desecrate the posterior of my 1997 extreme-roll-flip-mo-car Explorer with such bumper stickers, furry or otherwise! :V


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 6, 2012)

*Notices signature quote*

Say... what does Lizardking think of bumper stickers? They must be the automobile equivalent of tattoos or something.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 6, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> ... Wat
> 
> Why does it always have to have tits or a bulge?!



Or both. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2012)

Moved it to OT for you.

I've seen a couple of furry bumper stickers like "Wolf inside", etc..


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

Treacle, whoever puts that image on their car is never reproducing... ever.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 6, 2012)

every time i see a stick figure family sticker set on the back of someone's car
i want to jump out and murder them

best sticker i've seen: "MY KID, can kick your honor kid's ass"


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Jun 6, 2012)

No pictures, but I have a couple. I've got a "Free Tibet" sticker that's kind of torn up (I caught a foreign exchange student at my college trying to pull it off my car, sigh), and one that says "roll for initiative" in tiny little letters.

No way would I put a furry sticker on my car, but I don't really care if other people do. I've seen some cute ones - one of my old clients had a series of tiny paws in the color of the rainbow on his car, which I kinda liked.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 6, 2012)

"If you're going to ride my ass, at lease pull my tail!"

Oh my god I just can't

OP ilu


----------



## Traven V (Jun 6, 2012)

I can never get it to load an image, oh well to beat today to try to anyways:

"My Karma ran over you Dogma" I thought was kinda cute ^^


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> every time i see a stick figure family sticker set on the back of someone's car
> i want to jump out and murder them



I want this one.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I want this one.



I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 6, 2012)

Eh, I liked the sign language one.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 6, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> every time i see a stick figure family sticker set on the back of someone's car
> i want to jump out and murder them


Why?

What the hell's so wrong with that?


----------



## Kahoku (Jun 6, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> ... Wat
> 
> Why does it always have to have tits or a bulge?!



how else are people suppose to hate us?
wait...


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


>


"You have to be real secure to be seen in a car like this."


Really then.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jun 6, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> "You have to be real secure to be seen in a car like this."
> 
> 
> Really then.



Securely strapped to the bricks the locals will tie to you and toss you in the river with.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Jun 6, 2012)

I ride a bicycle or take the bus so... I dont really know.


----------



## Radsey (Jun 6, 2012)

I have one that says I ate Peter Rabbit.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 6, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


>



ïº§ç›Šïº¨ï»¿


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah... definitely do NOT have any furry bumper stickers- though I do have a few from other things.
http://www.sighco.com/product_images/b/111/cthulhufish__11596_std.jpg and http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/zgmne.fdtmd/v/vspfiles/photos/FR-OBEY-2T.jpg on my actual bumper.

http://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.210515478.jpg and http://condition1industries.com/images/UmbrellaCorp.jpg on my rear window.

Totoro and Godzilla on my back seat windows... and http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img/item/146/153/371/nFa8BdJHz2V51AY.jpg on my passenger back window.

Totoro and Godzilla are slowly coming off, though. Probably won't replace them... though the several notes I've gotten on my car that seeing the totoro on my window made somebody's day does kinda make me want to replace it. :3


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 7, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Why?
> 
> What the hell's so wrong with that?



it's the eqivelent of yelling out "check out my perfect little family :3"


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jun 7, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> it's the eqivelent of yelling out "check out my perfect little family :3"


Not always... my mom's got em' and the one that's the equivalent of her boyfriend is a guy holding a beer- since he has a drinking problem. ... and even if that IS the case with some people- what's wrong with being proud and happy with your family? Has nothing to do with a family being perfect, just them loving their family- and there isn't a thing wrong with that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


>


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 7, 2012)

Rictus Goat said:


> Not always... my mom's got em' and the one that's the equivalent of her boyfriend is a guy holding a beer- since he has a drinking problem. ... and even if that IS the case with some people- what's wrong with being proud and happy with your family? Has nothing to do with a family being perfect, just them loving their family- and there isn't a thing wrong with that.



Some people don't like it when other people brag to them because it's obnoxiousu


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 8, 2012)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3028/2742314673_86a1620785.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iV2sYJphp_Q/TbXA-FU1ggI/AAAAAAAAFVk/C-YSwm5vNpA/s640/Thin_Blue_Line.gif

As well as  half dozen different car forum decals.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 8, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


>


That Darwin fish gets me every time.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got a small rainbow on the rear left window of my truck.

Only other stickers i'd add would be one from ih8mud or pirate4x4.


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jun 9, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Some people don't like it when other people brag to them because it's obnoxiousu



How is it bragging to have something decorating your car that shows the people in stick for in your family? It's a decoration- not bragging. That would be along the lines of "My honor student..." yada yada. Yet... those aren't being called out. Or gay pride stickers. Or furry pride stickers. Or all bumper stickers since they're all bragging or advertising something the person is proud of/believes/likes. Kinda the point of bumper stickers.


----------



## Conker (Jun 10, 2012)

I kind of detest bumper stickers. It just seems loud and obnoxious that people need everyone to know their specific viewpoints on touchy subjects.


----------

